# Eye colour



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi I know this may sound weird but is there another eye colour other than pink/red or black? I have three new female rats one has red eyes, one has black eyes and the other has eyes that don't look like either of the other two kind of a cross between black and red depending on the lighting. Has anyone seen this before.


----------



## WolfPuppy (Jan 11, 2015)

What color is she? Some colors have ruby eyes. Ruby eyes are an intermediate between pink and black.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

She's blue with white bits on her face.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

I think my fawn one has ruby eyes though as hers are quite a dark red. I'd say the blue one has almost purple eyes. It's really weird!


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

This is daffy the one with the strange eyes  next to spud with black eyes


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It's generally called black-ruby. Basically it's black that flashes red in the right light. In bright daylight the eyes might even look greenish. 

The one rat we had with this eye color could see well enough indoors, but she never really navigated outdoors so I can't say much about her vision over 30 feet. Because the eyes are so dark, your rat should be safe enough in daylight.


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you that's very useful  we thought she might have red eyes at first when we went to see her at 2 weeks old but we had never seen a blue rat with red eyes so assumed it was just the light.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

There are genetically only really 3 eye colour types, but they come in different shades. So pink goes from a glassy pink to light red, red goes from darker red to deep ruby (almost black, sometimes called ruby flash eyes) and black is black (though can somteimes look a little brown or blue in some lights).

If her white markings on her face go on or near her eyes then this can cause the eyes to turn ruby/red, its what actually causes odd eye too. There are some varieties of blue based colours that also have lighter eyes, e.g. the platinumns we seem to be getting in the uk at the moment


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

Her white markings go right up to her eyes but round her eyes is just about blue. Ruby flash sounds perfect for what I'm seeing  They appear black at a distance but then they seem to flash ruby. She's really cool looking either way, she was the only blue in the litter. I'll have a look at these blue varieties I find all of the different colours and markings really interesting.


----------



## tok (Jul 16, 2012)

This might be interesting! I don't know how correct it is, but it has lots of rat eyes.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

I was told that Marburg, my rat who died suddenly, should have had ruby eyes because of his coat color. His eyes looked black to me, but I was told that he might have had "ruby flash" eyes that might glint red in just the right light. I never got to see the ruby flash, though. Here's a picture of baby Marburg... I forget exactly what his coat color was called...


----------



## ali_g123 (Feb 6, 2015)

tok said:


> This might be interesting! I don't know how correct it is, but it has lots of rat eyes.


Thank you this is very helpful. I think I have one with red eyes (maybe ruby), one with black eyes and one with dark ruby eyes.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

ali_g123 said:


> Her white markings go right up to her eyes but round her eyes is just about blue. Ruby flash sounds perfect for what I'm seeing  They appear black at a distance but then they seem to flash ruby. She's really cool looking either way, she was the only blue in the litter. I'll have a look at these blue varieties I find all of the different colours and markings really interesting.


That sounds very much like her blaze is in the right place to affect her eye colour.


----------

